# 2nd Ave Pier April 16-18



## Justus (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi all, this is my first post here. I found this place while looking for fishing reports. Nice boards!

Anyway, My wife and I are going to MB on the above dates and were wondering if anyone had any experience with the 2nd Ave Pier. We're staying a few blocks from it and we are trying to decide if it would be worth it to hit up the pier, or just stick to surf fishing.

I'm reading that you have to cast way out past the breakers to do any good in the MB surf. Is that true?

Thanks for any advice yall have for us!


----------



## zoomlog (Apr 6, 2009)

I fish the second avenue pier for whiting, you may get a few from the surf and they may be larger, so depends on quality or quantity, I prefer several 1 to 1 1/2 lbs fish off the pier rather than one 2 lb fish from the surf.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Welcome to P&S, Justus.

I haven't been to the 2nd Ave Pier in a long time, but I believe I'd rather pier than surf fish this time of year. By the middle of the month, you might have some luck with Spanish mackerel, too.


----------



## Justus (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks guys, sounds like we'll give the pier a try. Hooking some Spanish would be cool. I've never gone after them, I always just fish the bottom. I gather you use a light rig and let it drift in the current. What's the best rig to use? Lure's vs live bait? Thanks again for any advice.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

For Spanish, I either use gold hook rigs or Gotcha plugs. Jigging spoons will work also.

Smoothlures has some pics of his gold hook rigs. He's a very helpful guy and will probably post those pics here when he sees the thread. 

I did a search here for "gold hook spanish mackerel" but came up pretty empty.

Edit:
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52042

I hope this helps.

GOOD LUCK! It's been several years since I've been down there at the time of year when the Spannies are in a frenzy, but that's one of my favorite things to do! Maybe they'll be showing up when you're there. Otherwise, I'd go with just a standard two-hook bottom rig (shrimp or squid) and maybe minnows (dep on availability) fished around the pylons.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

2nd Avenue (last I saw) carries tree rigs for Spanish made by the guy who taught me how to jig for them. I'd pick one or two up if you see people catching them.

Check out this thread for more info.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52042

Also if you plan to do much pier fishing, staying at the Lighthouse Motel, right in front of 2nd Avenue Pier, gives you free pier fishing at it.


----------



## Justus (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies folks! We've already got the BayView booked, but if we like the pier fishing we'll hit up the Lighthouse next time. One more question(well at least for now). Are there any restaurants in MB that will cook your catch?


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

There used to be a place up at Calabash, NC that did. That was a very long time ago.

Some of the locals will be able to help you more than I on this question.


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to pier and surf:fishing:


----------



## flatfish1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Welcome to pier and surf. You may want to checkout the 2nd Ave Pier web site. They have some live cams of the pier and an email. They'll probably be glad to give you a fishing report. I'd stick with the piers this time of the year also.
Good luck!


----------

